# Millers  6-18



## powhunter (Jun 19, 2012)

After riding pretty much XC trails the last month, headed over to Millers to roll some techy trails.  Started out on the main red trail down and to the left of the lot.  Sweet technical rock lines, rollers, gap jumps, and huge flat rocks to play on, also quite a few skinnies!!  Being by myself I was a little cautious to hit some of the stuff, but did hit a bunch of skinnies, roller to gap jump, and the crevasse rock.  Some of the elevated skinnies there are just plain sick.  Crossed over by the dam and hit the XC trail back to the lot.  Nice loop around 7.5 miles


Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice steveo! I gotta make it out there one of these days


----------

